# Parameter optimization and visualizing 4 dimensions



## rx2 (19 January 2012)

Hi,

As some of you may of read from previous posts I am currently going through a parameter optimization process. 

While AmiBroker provides the facilitiy to view a 3D surface graph based on 3 different data series - I was wondering if anyone knows of a tool / software where you can plot 4 data series with 3 data series being the 3D graph, and the last data series being time - so you would end up with an animated 3D graph, with the time axis being the 4 data series.

I am sure there must be something out there....... I'll keep googling...

Cheers


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2012)

rx2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As some of you may of read from previous posts I am currently going through a parameter optimization process.
> 
> ...




Disney

Morgan Freeman for voice over.


----------



## markhocky (20 January 2012)

G'Day rx2,

It is indeed possible to animate a 3D graph, i've done it in Matlab and R. Having zero experience with AmiBroker I can't say whether it has the capability, but the basic idea is to loop over the 4th dimension of your data set and repeatedly plot.

Assuming you have a 4 dimensional array with your results the psuedo-code would look something like this:

for i in length of 4th dimension {
plot 'i'th 3D array # e.g. plot(results[,,,i])
    wait some amount of time # this is so the animation doesn't fly past​}​
Fairly simple conceptually, but execution depends on what package you end up using.

Hope this helps,
Mark.


----------



## captain black (20 January 2012)

markhocky said:


> It is indeed possible to animate a 3D graph, i've done it in Matlab and R.




rx2, there's an R plugin with documentation in the Amibroker members area.


----------



## rx2 (20 January 2012)

captain black said:


> rx2, there's an R plugin with documentation in the Amibroker members area.




Thanks captain - I'll check that out.

and also thanks Mark for your suggestion.... I'll look at that pending what the AB plugin can give me.


----------



## Punta (20 January 2012)

If you don't want to cough up the dollars for something like Matlab, and don't do cracked, you can also look at Octave, which is open source. 

I haven't used R, but it's open source as well.

You should be able to make a movie of your 3D plots, and control the frame speed etc, fairly easily.


----------

